# What would you do...



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

...if right after you asked a girl to be your girlfriend (in other words, you were going out for a bit but now the relationship status is confirmed), she says something that completely changes your perception of her?

This girl is fun, sarcastic, attractive...etc... she is a bit close-minded about certain things like traveling, trying different foods, etc. and we don't share 100% the same taste in entertainment and things like that...but we still have a fun time. Enough of a fun time that I figured this could work. However...

...we were watching Beauty and the Geek and a woman had to answer the question, "What continent starts with the letter 'E'"? I turned to my girl and jokingly asked her, "You got the answer?" When she hesitated for 2 seconds..then 5...then 10...I was starting to get concerned. I thought she was joking at first, but it turned out she really didn't know the answer. When I asked her to name the continents, she couldn't even do it. When I asked her specific questions, like which continent Italy is in, she started getting some of them. Unfortunately, she didn't even know her own...answering America instead of North America.

I wouldn't have thought this would have gotten to me this much, but it's the day after and I am seriously regretting asking her to be exclusive with me. I'm not sure if there's any way to take that back without things ending...I dunno what to do.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

So she doesn't know geography, do you know how to setup a winged sprint car for 1/4 dirt track? Different people know different things.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Doesn't sound like something to make you want to back out. Unless you're subconsciously looking for reasons. Or maybe you just really really love geography...
Ill bet there are things you don't know that she does.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you guys being serious right now? A winged sprint car is not basic knowledge...knowing the 7 continents is something you learn in first grade. That is just an incredibly silly comparison. And it just shows me that she's not worldly at all...which is another thing that's disturbing and goes along with her not being super open-minded about other cultures. Call me crazy.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> So she doesn't know geography, do you know how to setup a winged sprint car for 1/4 dirt track? Different people know different things.


The continents are usually taught at the age of around 7 or 8, it's basic knowledge from a point where you didn't get to choose your subjects, and geography was one of them. It becomes one of those things you've known forever.

And OP. I personally would attempt to discern whether she's bad at geography, having not paid attention in her youth, or a flat-out moron. If she was a moron, I would shoo her from my life. Though give it time, just as this took a while to come out, there might be some more positive aspects still hiding.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Give it a little bit of time and see then. As nightwing said, she might just not have paid attention.If she is a 'moron' it will show fairly fast.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

You enjoy her company, you have her as your own, go with it for a bit; what's the worst that could happen? If she does indeed turn out to be cro magnon, make her beat feet and find yourself a girl who would win are you smarter than a fifth grader.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Tenebrous said:


> You enjoy her company, you have her as your own, go with it for a bit; what's the worst that could happen? If she does indeed turn out to be cro magnon, make her beat feet and find yourself a girl who would win are you smarter than a fifth grader.


The worst that could happen is that I string her along for a bit and then break things off and then possibly hurt her, but I guess I have no choice. I don't know why I have such a hard time with that, maybe because in the past I was always the one being rejected so I can empathize.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

if your over her then your over her. theres no point in staying with a girl that your not emotionally attracted to. Break it off, dont stay with her out of pity.

\


rymo said:


> The worst that could happen is that I string her along for a bit and then break things off and then possibly hurt her, but I guess I have no choice. I don't know why I have such a hard time with that, maybe because in the past I was always the one being rejected so I can empathize.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought you males would shun any girl with brains.
I thought that girls with knowledge were the social rejects, and automatically classified into the ugly and nerdy category of girls (and such a label should be abolished).
What if she knows how to solve quantum physics problems , and you don't ?
I'm sure you would call her a 'dork'


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

You should take people as they are

What good is knowing things like continent anyway. Learning the continents hasnt made me a dime in my entire life, 

Thats how she is. Quite frankly i dont see her posting your faults in an online forum

(Unless she is in some other online forum)


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

gomenne said:


> I thought you males would shun any girl with brains.
> I thought that girls with knowledge were the social rejects, and automatically classified into the ugly and nerdy category of girls (and such a label should be abolished).
> What if she knows how to solve quantum physics problems , and you don't ?
> I'm sure you would call her a 'dork'


You're stereotyping...

Some people appreciate intelligence and others don't. I for one would not call someone who knows how to solf quantum physics problems a dork- I think that would be really cool honestly.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

gomenne said:


> I thought you males would shun any girl with brains.
> I thought that girls with knowledge were the social rejects, and automatically classified into the ugly and nerdy category of girls (and such a label should be abolished).
> What if she knows how to solve quantum physics problems , and you don't ?
> I'm sure you would call her a 'dork'


No, I wouldn't.



Zeeshan said:


> You should take people as they are
> 
> What good is knowing things like continent anyway. Learning the continents hasnt made me a dime in my entire life,
> 
> ...


There is a fault, and then there is not knowing the damn continents. I mean come on, who doesn't know that? And she can post my faults all she wants, I don't really care. I'm just looking for advice, not looking to hurt anyone.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

You'll come across this in many relationships (not this specifically but prominent turnoffs). Humans are, well, flawed. I think the best thing to do is communicate about it, and find out more about her. Ask her about it. Many people lacked adequate education. I've seen not knowing geography is quite common for those from N America. I don't know if it's more common than where I live but it didn't surprise me to read the original post. I've seen highly educated people not know basic facts like these either. Sometimes they just slip past people's attention.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sadly... they did not teach World Geography in school here in N America when I was growing up in the 70s and 80s... and to the best of my knowledge (at least around here) still don't. The only reason I know the bit I do... which is sadly, admittedly, lacking.... is because my dad was a pilot and I would look at his flight plans as a kid... and the only reason my son knows any of it is because I've had a World Map up in his room since he was very little and have one over my bed. In this day and age it should be required... but here everyone is too worried their schools won't pass the FCAT test to allocate any time to History or Geography.

ETA... the continents and oceans were taught... just not much about countries and locations - like which continents they were on... unless it was part of the history of WWII and that was minimal.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://ask.metafilter.com/54160/How-if-at-all-is-geography-taught-in-schools-in-the-USA


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Teach her geography.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

It depends on if it's something that will continue to annoy you. In my opinion, it doesn't matter how cute, funny, sarcastic someone is...if they aren't on your level in areas that are important to you, then it's just not happening. 

How did she react to not knowing Europe was the answer? I guess there's a possibility she was very nervous, and it slipped her mind. Was she drinking?  I've said some stupid things when I really liked a guy and felt completely mortified wondering wtf made me say something so ridiculous.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I would be nervous and start acting like an idiot if watching television suddenly turned into a pop quiz.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

So I thinks to myself - "_is_ that basic knowledge? Surely it is, because the 7 continents are...

Europe, North America, South America, Africa, Asia...err...Australasia and Eurasia? Wait what is Oceania other than a nation in Orwell's 1984, isn't that some kind of continent? Ok wikipedia, since when is Australia a continent? Oh, I see, since forever. And how come antarctica counts but the arctic does not?" - I totally don't remember all that crap they taught us when we were 6 years old that I have never needed to rely upon. And forgetting unused basic knowledge is surprisingly common. I remember in my Advanced English Language class when we started a Child Language Development module and the class teacher mentioned the development of prepositions, the faces of about 80% of the class went blank as we all tried to remember what a preposition was, because in the intervening decade between being given that knowledge and having to rely on it, it had somewhat slipped from the forefronts of our minds.

Therefore I am in no position to be judgemental but if tyou are really into travel and she cannot to be able to think of a continent begining with E then I guess maybe it could be an issue.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I guess this isn't basic knowledge...which is quite startling to me. Either way, I'm not trying to say I am super into travel or geography or any of this, but it does make me wary about her intelligence. I am definitely going to try to probe deeper (uh huh huh huh) into the subject of her knowledge. 

And no she wasn't nervous or anything like that, and it wasn't a pop quiz. It was one simple question that I asked in a joking manner. I was sarcastically insinuating that she could be one of the bimbos on the show, confident that she would prove me wrong. In fact before I asked it I was completely sure that she would KNOW WHAT ****ING EUROPE WAS!!!! 

I appreciate someone who is intelligent, worldly and cares about current events instead of being trapped inside their own little bubble. This would obviously entail knowing the continents, countries, etc. So the implications of not knowing this are more than just basic geography. It's not a deal-breaker, yet anyway, but I'm just saying it's a cause for some concern and investigation, at least for me (call me crazy).


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

A better question is: how did you not see this coming? You can usually tell if someone is stupid a mile away. But you know her well enough to ask her to be your girlfriend, apparently.

And if she does not seem stupid in any other way, then maybe this is just some bizarre exception that you should let go.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

And we wonder why WE can't get our geography right... I had to laugh.... but it's sad.

http://http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/white-house-mixes-colorado-wyoming-map-130725157.html


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

sighsigh said:


> A better question is: how did you not see this coming? You can usually tell if someone is stupid a mile away. But you know her well enough to ask her to be your girlfriend, apparently.
> 
> And if she does not seem stupid in any other way, then maybe this is just some bizarre exception that you should let go.


I'm still investigating whether she is dumb or not, in between bouts of amazingly hot sex...

I mean let's be real, as a guy with SA it's hard to just let go of someone who is willing to get close to me because I don't want to be lonely and I irrationally think that I can't make things happen again with another girl. It's also hard to notice all the red flags right away because I'm sadly usually more focused on myself due to the filter of anxiety over my eyes. I was confident and smooth enough to be able to get this girl, but not 100% anxiety-free...combine that with being blinded by the great sex and the fact that she is indeed fun to hang out with, and I get caught up in the whole romanticism of the situation.

Either way, I still feel much more positively about her than negatively, but it was a bit of a shock, I will admit. It just made me realize that no one is perfect, even the billions of people who don't have SA and seem to be strolling through life without any problems. All of us will date our share of crazy people, dumb people, smart people, ambitious people, and everything in between and combinations of everything in between. It takes all kinds in this world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rymo said:


> ...if right after you asked a girl to be your girlfriend (in other words, you were going out for a bit but now the relationship status is confirmed), she says something that completely changes your perception of her?
> 
> This girl is fun, sarcastic, attractive...etc... she is a bit close-minded about certain things like traveling, trying different foods, etc. and we don't share 100% the same taste in entertainment and things like that...but we still have a fun time. Enough of a fun time that I figured this could work. However...
> 
> ...


You should help her learn the continents <- not the ability to go to the bathroom -> but the land masses :lol.
You have the opportunity to show her that you are intelligent. Girls like that.



rymo said:


> Are you guys being serious right now? A winged sprint car is not basic knowledge...knowing the 7 continents is something you learn in first grade. That is just an incredibly silly comparison. And it just shows me that she's not worldly at all...which is another thing that's disturbing and goes along with her not being super open-minded about other cultures. Call me crazy.


I have no idea what a winged sprint car is. Maybe you can help open her mind. It is a point of discussion.



rymo said:


> The worst that could happen is that I string her along for a bit and then break things off and then possibly hurt her, but I guess I have no choice. I don't know why I have such a hard time with that, maybe because in the past I was always the one being rejected so I can empathize.


The worst that can happen is that you toy with her amotions and then walk away (yes I know there is a typo :lol.)



rymo said:


> No, I wouldn't.
> 
> There is a fault, and then there is not knowing the damn continents. I mean come on, who doesn't know that? And she can post my faults all she wants, I don't really care. I'm just looking for advice, not looking to hurt anyone.


You need to play a game with geography.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

By the way, I am a county spelling bee champion - I wouldn't expect my future girlfriends to be perfect spellers.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

/facepalm, too far?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> I would be nervous and start acting like an idiot if watching television suddenly turned into a pop quiz.


Same here. And I often start getting uncomfortable and feel like I'm being set up. As if there's no 'winning' answer, so it makes it harder to speak without sounding like a moron though in my head I usually know what the correct answer is.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Perkins said:


> Same here. And I often start getting uncomfortable and feel like I'm being set up. As if there's no 'winning' answer, so it makes it harder to speak without sounding like a moron though in my head I usually know what the correct answer is.


Quick, what's 2+2?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

rymo said:


> Quick, what's 2+2?


Hahaha, okay online is a different story.

In person I clam up.

(4.)


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

rymo said:


> ...we were watching Beauty and the Geek and a woman had to answer the question, "What continent starts with the letter 'E'"?


are you seeking advice on something that happened 3 years ago? because that's how long it's been since Beauty and the Geek was a show


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

cold fission cure said:


> are you seeking advice on something that happened 3 years ago? because that's how long it's been since Beauty and the Geek was a show


australian version, you almost got me though!! very clever.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Could be you made her nervous and her mind went blank when you asked. Or could be Geography really is not that important to her so it not something she's going to remember at the tip of her tongue. It seems you're being a bit judgmental over something so silly. But, hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

So, I see your girlfriend isn't perfect. Hah! I got you there, because mine is! I kid you not. Unfortunately she's not in Europe... she's in Mai Head. That's continent number 8, FYI. Newly discovered by this portuguese sailor.

But... if you like her, give her a chance. Don't be so quick to judge her. Maybe one day the shoe will be on the other foot, and you'll go whoopsie daisy .


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

NoName99 said:


> So, I see your girlfriend isn't perfect. Hah! I got you there, because mine is! I kid you not. Unfortunately she's not in Europe... she's in Mai Head. That's continent number 8, FYI. Newly discovered by this portuguese sailor.
> 
> But... if you like her, give her a chance. Don't be so quick to judge her. Maybe one day the shoe will be on the other foot, and you'll go whoopsie daisy .


LOL...thanks...I mean I'm still with her so everyone who is saying I'm going crazy about it are not completely correct...she's fun and attractive and all that so I'm continuing to see her. I will reiterate though that I am surprised how many people don't think everyone should know the continents...okay maybe Antarctica is a tough one and not everyone knows Australia is its own continent but .... lol..alright I give up. Intellectually we are definitely not on the same plane...not saying I'm so much more intelligent, we just focus on different things...I guess...

HERE'S THE DEAL...when you absolutely feel that you are not going to be with someone for the long haul because of certain differences, what's the point of a relationship? Just to have fun? If so, I am definitely having fun...but it's hard sometimes to be super enthusiastic and sweet and loving and pay for a lot of **** when you know she's not the perfect match. I sound silly but I am fairly new at the relationship thing...I know most people don't over think it like this but I tend to think of things in extremes and overgeneralizations (wtf???) instead of just living in the mome....

.....living ....in the...moment...okay I just solved my own issue....I just need to shut the **** up and live in the moment and stop worrying about everything! THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry I think you're kind of being a jerk here. So what if she doesn't know some things? The fact you guys fun and I see no mention of her being a "b1tch" then why the hell not?! You're being rather shallow and judgmental judging her over this. I would think the positives outweigh the negatives. I won't be with a guy like this even though I know this stuff. I would run for the hills actually. Had to be blunt.


----------



## UniversalPolymath (Jun 3, 2011)

gomenne said:


> I thought you males would shun any girl with brains.
> I thought that girls with knowledge were the social rejects, and automatically classified into the ugly and nerdy category of girls (and such a label should be abolished).
> What if she knows how to solve quantum physics problems , and you don't ?
> I'm sure you would call her a 'dork'


_Why_ are there so many people who love to stereotype and talk in broad generalizations on these boards?

I mean, jeez. The fact that everyone is different and that you cannot determine anything about an individual's personality or preferences based solely on their gender shouldn't be a radical idea.

And if my partner was a quantum physics wiz (while I am not), I would be thrilled and brag about how awesome she is every chance I get.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

rymo said:


> australian version, you almost got me though!! very clever.


Are they showing the old US version from Los Angeles? Or did they remake it with Australians? That would be interesting to watch.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Classified said:


> Are they showing the old US version from Los Angeles? Or did they remake it with Australians? That would be interesting to watch.


with Australians..it's horrible though


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah I'd be turned off if the person I was dating couldn't name the continent that started with the letter E if it wasn't like a momentary lapse from being put on the spot, but really struggled with the answer. I don't think that's shallow, that's valuing intelligence and interest in the world around you. I find it interesting that people would think an otherwise intelligent person could get this wrong...it not like they asked to name all 7 continents, basically she didn't know what the category of continent was, not knowing her own.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I would have mixed feelings about something like this. I think ignorance of this type is just a matter of circumstance and environmental factors; some people just never receive the stimulus necessary to become interested in or feel obligated to have worldly knowledge (and let's face it: the honest truth is that a majority of the knowledge the stereotypical "aware" person has is useless in day-to-day life. It's only natural that some people just wont pick up on it.) Does that make someone stupid? I don't feel comfortable saying it does when a flaw like this could be fixed with a few weeks or months of reading, and how much of a person's worth honestly depends on how many worthless facts they know anyway? Of course I might be saying all this because the little world knowledge I have I acquired _only_ out of fear of being seen as an idiot...

...

That said, I agree that it's a little excessive to not know the continents.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> So she doesn't know geography, do you know how to setup a winged sprint car for 1/4 dirt track? Different people know different things.


You hit it right on the money.

YM


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Is what bothers you that she didn't know it or that she didn't care that she didn't know it? 

I knew a girl like this. It wasn't her lack of knowledge but her apathy to it that bothered me.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

youngmoney said:


> You hit it right on the money.
> 
> YM


Actually, that was the worst point in the whole thread (no offense). Again, basic common knowledge is not the same as specific hobby-based knowledge.



VanDamMan said:


> Is what bothers you that she didn't know it or that she didn't care that she didn't know it?
> 
> I knew a girl like this. It wasn't her lack of knowledge but her apathy to it that bothered me.


That's really interesting! Now that you mention it it's probably the latter. It's been a bit since I've posted this topic and since then I've realized that she is not super interested in learning new things outside of her own interests and routine. Also, she hasn't read a book for years.



introvert33 said:


> I don't think that's shallow, that's valuing intelligence and interest in the world around you.


Intelligence is definitely something I value, and the not reading a book thing is somewhat disturbing. I also find it disturbing that a few people think that valuing intelligence in a RELATIONSHIP is silly. Shouldn't I try to find someone who more closely matches my mentality? I mean it's just common sense.

That being said I'm still with her and enjoying her company, we still have a great time and I'm not willing to just give that up right now. We'll see what happens, just livin in the moment.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

rymo said:


> HERE'S THE DEAL...when you absolutely feel that you are not going to be with someone for the long haul because of certain differences, what's the point of a relationship? Just to have fun? If so, I am definitely having fun...but it's hard sometimes to be super enthusiastic and sweet and loving and pay for a lot of **** when you know she's not the perfect match. I sound silly but I am fairly new at the relationship thing...I know most people don't over think it like this but I tend to think of things in extremes and overgeneralizations (wtf???) instead of just living in the mome....
> 
> .....living ....in the...moment...okay I just solved my own issue....I just need to shut the **** up and live in the moment and stop worrying about everything! THANK YOU ALL!


LOL cute. XD


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Everyone has brain farts and flaws in rudimentary knowledge.
I'm still open to the idea I live in Pangea. The last time I went overseas was at 5, and while I went to many places - France, Germany, Singapore, China, etc - I don't recall them. Until I uproot myself again (which is unlikely, because your library card is a passport to anywhere!) (I can't believe I just wrote that) I refuse to believe the world exists beyond Queensland and Victoria. It's a Truman Show ideology. Everyone over the internet claiming to live outside of Australia are brains in vats. 
Bobby told Lucy, the world ain't round / Drops off sharp at the edge of town / Bobby told Lucy, the world must be flat / Because when people leave town, they never come back.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Old thread but wanted to get my two cents in. I may have a college degree with a good GPA but there are lots of things out there that I am ignorant about. When you have been a social recluse for many years, that comes with the territory. And I don't appreciate it when others look down at me like a snob because of my limited knowledge about certain things.

I know the continents of Europe. In fact I was really into geography as a child. Was one of my favourite subjects. But I have mispronounced a number of English words only to have my smarter-than-thou overly-critical older sister roll her eyes at me. I dislike it when people make snap judgments about people like that. I don't appreciate snobs.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

phoenixwright:1059497747 said:


> Old thread but wanted to get my two cents in. I may have a college degree with a good GPA but there are lots of things out there that I am ignorant about. When you have been a social recluse for many years, that comes with the territory. And I don't appreciate it when others look down at me like a snob because of my limited knowledge about certain things.
> 
> I know the continents of Europe. In fact I was really into geography as a child. Was one of my favourite subjects. But I have mispronounced a number of English words only to have my smarter-than-thou overly-critical older sister roll her eyes at me. I dislike it when people make snap judgments about people like that. I don't appreciate snobs.


Thank you so much for that insight.....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> Old thread but wanted to get my two cents in. I may have a college degree with a good GPA but there are lots of things out there that I am ignorant about. When you have been a social recluse for many years, that comes with the territory. And I don't appreciate it when others look down at me like a snob because of my limited knowledge about certain things.
> 
> I know the continents of Europe. In fact I was really into geography as a child. Was one of my favourite subjects. But I have mispronounced a number of English words only to have my smarter-than-thou overly-critical older sister roll her eyes at me. I dislike it when people make snap judgments about people like that. I don't appreciate snobs.


I mispronounce words when I try to use a word I've never heard in person but learned from reading. I tried to pronounce the fet- in fetish like the fet- in fetus.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I mispronounce words when I try to use a word I've never heard in person but learned from reading. I tried to pronounce the fet- in fetish like the fet- in fetus.


Man, I can definitely relate to that. I remember last year a housemate said, "Wait...what did you just say?" "Plethora. It's a word!" "Yeah...but it's pronounced entirely differently!" I was so mortified. I too read a lot and actually skip most lectures preferring to learn from the textbooks so even my science based terminology isn't spot on with pronunciation as I never hear it. It happens a lot!

Anyway I think what VanDamMan said was exactly what I was thinking. It's not so much the lack of knowledge that's the issue, it's whether or not they have any inkling towards knowing the truth.

So whatever happened to this girl? Any more slips?


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

seafolly said:


> Man, I can definitely relate to that. I remember last year a housemate said, "Wait...what did you just say?" "Plethora. It's a word!" "Yeah...but it's pronounced entirely differently!" I was so mortified. I too read a lot and actually skip most lectures preferring to learn from the textbooks so even my science based terminology isn't spot on with pronunciation as I never hear it. It happens a lot!
> 
> Anyway I think what VanDamMan said was exactly what I was thinking. It's not so much the lack of knowledge that's the issue, it's whether or not they have any inkling towards knowing the truth.
> 
> So whatever happened to this girl? Any more slips?


Yeah that's why I mispronounce a lot of words. If I never heard the word uttered before verbally but picked it up from written material, I have nothing to go on. I don't watch much TV and I'm rather socially isolated. That doesn't help either. I attended the vast majority of lectures when I was in University (I can't guarantee that I was fully awake though. lol). But it's not like they utter every single word in the English language in lectures.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Anyway I think what VanDamMan said was exactly what I was thinking. It's not so much the lack of knowledge that's the issue, it's whether or not they have any inkling towards knowing the truth.


I think his point speaks towards the actual reason Rymo made this thread, and the larger question he has about his comparability with this girl. I could be off, but I don't imagine that the thing that bothered him was the simple fact that she didn't know a fact, even a common one, but rather the way she responded, and how it triggered a deep doubt that he has in whether the relationship is, in the end, sustainable (or worth sustaining anyways). I imagine there have been other things which have built this doubt, and that this single event was only a trigger to activate that doubt, and perhaps build it up further.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I've put off answering this question for a few days, but better late than never, right? :stu

Truthfully, if it were me, that would be a problem for me.

Having a brain cramp about it or maybe answering wrong to make it into a joke is one thing... But lack of, or such apathy towards, such basic knowledge like knowing the seven continents is a big red flag to me and would very well make me question if I could be with someone like that.

I would honestly give him a look just like Nick gave to Jessica with her "chicken or fish" comment.






In all honesty, there are many _many_ things I don't know and am clueless or naïve about. And I will quite often ask questions because I want to learn. Especially if someone I care about has a keen interest in it. A lot of those questions are one that someone very knowledgeable on the subject would laugh/roll their eyes at, but I don't care because I want to learn and be able to at least try to carry on a conversation about it. But if you don't know things that a first grade learns in school when you're an adult, that would be a major turn-off.

Soooo yeah, I'm done :um Sorry to chime in so late but I didn't know how I wanted to word my answer until now


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

North America, South America, Europe, Africa, Asia, Oceania and Antarctica. Did I get em all right? lol. North America could then be broken up in Central America and Caribbean.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

phoenixwright said:


> North America, South America, Europe, Africa, Asia, Oceania and Antarctica. Did I get em all right? lol. North America could then be broken up in Central America and Caribbean.


North America
South America
Africa
Europe
Asia
Antarctica
Australia (country and continent)

Oh and here, this is for anyone who doesn't remember :b I love the different colors!
(No, I did not need to use this to name them)


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I would be nervous and start acting like an idiot if watching television suddenly turned into a pop quiz.


Yeah, being put on the spot messes with your head sometimes. I hate that feeling.


----------

